# New PSVita games from Sony's webcast



## masterchan777 (Mar 9, 2012)

Phantasy Star Online 2 : Coming 2013



Super Robo Taisen Z : TBA



Metal Gear Solid HD Edition : Coming 28/06/2012

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj9OH_ryCnU

Persona 4G : TBA



The Legend of Heroes Evolution : TBA



Mobile Suite Gundam Battle Seed Destiny : Coming 07/06/2012



Project Discovery for PlayStation Vita : Coming Soon



A Kiji Inafune project : TBA


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 9, 2012)

Is it finished already?
And from those the only game that really interests me is SRT, I love Gundam but Seed is the only series I couldn't get into... Only Gundam series I even dislike.


----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2012)

PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2 BABY

EVERYTHING ELSE IS IRRELEVANT

MOVE OUT THE WAY BITCHES

SAKAI IS GOD BOW DOWN TO HIM

VITA > 3DS CONFIRMED.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 9, 2012)

Not bad, quite a few popular titles getting a PSVita version. Becoming an interesting year.

Somehow reminds me how the 3DS had a similar situation (though the PSVita launch had a better launch lineup on a general level, personal matters aside). Better games keep on rolling and the competition becomes interesting


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 9, 2012)

prowler said:


> PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2 BABY
> 
> EVERYTHING ELSE IS IRRELEVANT
> 
> ...


Confirmation confirmed!


----------



## Erdnaxela (Mar 9, 2012)

Yay there'll be a great game in 2013, but..what about 2012?
I expected more to reassure japanese gamers...looks like I expected too much.


----------



## masterchan777 (Mar 9, 2012)

Paper Mario 3D + Luigi's Mansion 2 > All of PSVita's upcoming line imo


----------



## heartgold (Mar 9, 2012)

Is that all? lol

Okay, still hasn't caught my interest.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 9, 2012)

Imo Phantasy Star 2 looks way better then any Monster Hunter game. Wouldn't mind if it came out on PS3, WiiU or 3DS as well, since I don't have a very good PC and I'm not planning on getting a PSV.  

All those other games I'm not that intersted about.


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 9, 2012)

PSO2 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 9, 2012)

nice one *masterchan777* so please post the real announcement  with the real games because this cant be it

also cant wait to play Phantasy Star Online 2 on  my


Spoiler



PC


----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2012)

masterchan777 said:


> Paper Mario 3D + Luigi's Mansion 2 > All of PSVita's upcoming line imo


LOL YOU WISH





heartgold said:


> Is that all? lol
> 
> Okay, still hasn't caught my interest.


casuuuallll.


----------



## emigre (Mar 9, 2012)

Not amazing but not bad. PSO2, Persona 4G and LoH are the titles I'm interested in.


----------



## masterchan777 (Mar 9, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Is that all? lol
> 
> Okay, still hasn't caught my interest.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l63pBr8jucQ


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 9, 2012)

Only really interested in Persona 4 and Legend of Heroes. MGS isn't really portable (plus I already have the Xbox 360 version), I wasn't thrilled with the Phantasy Star Portable games I tried, and the rest is either mecha stuff or still unannounced.


----------



## saberjoy (Mar 9, 2012)

lol, wheres that guy who said monster hunter is 10000% likely


----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2012)

Spoiler: MGS Vita


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 9, 2012)

Is PSO2 a port of the Dreamcast game? I'm asking because it's the same name. I always loved the Phantasy Star games and finished Phantasy Star Portable two years ago.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 9, 2012)

Guess the big hitters are saved for E3.


----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> Is PSO2 a port of the Dreamcast game? I'm asking because it's the same name. I always loved the Phantasy Star games and finished Phantasy Star Portable two years ago.


Phantasy Star Online 2 is an entirely new game, sequel to Phantasy Star Online and nothing to do with the Universe/Portable series.



Edit: And btw, PC and Vita players can play together, on the same server and you can use your character on both the PC and Vita version.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow.. They are not for me.. I guess I will skip PSVita until I find more than 10 good games first. Sighing. I am going back to PS3 and Wii to finish the games.


----------



## Varia (Mar 9, 2012)

So the PC and PSV versions are interactable?
OK, I'm totally sold.


----------



## Midna (Mar 9, 2012)

prowler said:


> Spoiler: MGS Vita


I hope those look better on a smaller display, because they're covered in jaggies.

In any case, solid. PS Vita finally has some gaemes announced. I guess they couldn't let Gravity Daze sell the system for it's entire life cycle.


----------



## benbop1992 (Mar 9, 2012)

This PSO2 might make me buy a Vita, if there aren't any Subs for it.


----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2012)

benbop1992 said:


> This PSO2 might make me buy a Vita, if there aren't any Subs for it.


Lol of course there is going to be a sub.


----------



## mjax (Mar 9, 2012)

None of these games interest me... Where is a new Metal Gear Solid or a new Resident Evil?


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wait, PSO2?????
3DS fanboy goes buy Vita now.
FUCK YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Midna (Mar 9, 2012)

mjax said:


> None of these games interest me... Where is a new Metal Gear Solid or a new Resident Evil?







Metal Gear is dead. Resident Evil is also dead, unless future titles follow in the footsteps of RE:R


----------



## NeoGohan (Mar 9, 2012)

and those are the ones supposed to save the vita?

...


....


----------



## Midna (Mar 9, 2012)

NeoGohan said:


> and those are the ones supposed to save the vita?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Well it's a shitload of Japanese games. Maybe if they get these out the Vita will finally beat the PSP in Japan


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Midna said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> > None of these games interest me... Where is a new Metal Gear Solid or a new Resident Evil?
> ...


The Metal Gear series and the Metal Gear Solid series which continued where MG left off were the stories of the life of Naked Snake - from beginning till the end. Metal Gear is "finished" because it's literally finished - you can put some sub-plots in-between of the games but essentially we've run out of story material - we know what's happening to Big Boss at the end of the road.

In Residen Evil, the Umbrella Corporation has been closed, the T and G-Virus sources have been eliminated, the parasites were kept under control by the Agency... There is no more "Bio Hazard" - the main sources of it were destroyed. Now we can really only count on small outbreaks by the hands of terrorists, but it'll never be the same as a full-blown outbreak in Racoon, at least I don't see how it'd be explained in a sensical way.


----------



## joshstyle (Mar 9, 2012)

looking good


----------



## xist (Mar 9, 2012)

Whilst we're on the topic of Metal Gear and the Vita, to coincide with the Vita's MGS HD launch they're putting out this bag....

http://www.konamistyle.jp/item/71765


I feel immensely sad and shallow for saying it, but i actually think it's kind of awesome...


----------



## Midna (Mar 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > mjax said:
> ...


Indeed. They're both over from a storyline perspective too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2012)

xist said:


> Whilst we're on the topic of Metal Gear and the Vita, to coincide with the Vita's MGS HD launch they're putting out this bag....
> 
> http://www.konamistyle.jp/item/71765
> 
> ...


I have never seen one of those where I live - it's like a backpack and a bag had a baby and birthed the ultimabag with both comfort AND capacity to offer - I like it, and I like the militaristic style.


----------



## xist (Mar 9, 2012)

Midna said:


> Indeed. They're both over from a storyline perspective too.



I've always felt that they could weave a game from the exploits of Snake in Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2. I can't help but think it'd be awesome to go up against Big Boss in Outer Heaven, with his mercenary army and with him in his prime.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2012)

xist said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. They're both over from a storyline perspective too.
> ...


I agree, I would love to play those two in full 3D. I mean, Grey Fox. 'nuff said.


----------



## lordgoober (Mar 9, 2012)

Actually what that SRW release is isn't a native Vita game.  On April 5,  Super Robot Wars Z 2 Saisei Hen (second half of SRW Z2) releases for psp in both UMD and Digital form.  No actual Vita specific SRW was announced in that according to my friends on another board who actually read and speak japanese.


----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2012)

lordgoober said:


> Actually what that SRW release is isn't a native Vita game.  On April 5,  Super Robot Wars Z 2 Saisei Hen (second half of SRW Z2) releases for psp in both UMD and Digital form.  No actual Vita specific SRW was announced in that according to my friends on another board who actually read and speak japanese.


Well your 'friends' are wrong, SRW Vita is a new game.

Hi actual source.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 9, 2012)

PS Vita is becoming more and more of an exciting option for me.

That is, if the Super Robot Taisen gets localized (lol who am I kidding?), PSO is *not* a Pay to Play title, and the Gundam game gets localized.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 9, 2012)

Only Gundam Seed Battle Destiny and Phantasy Star Online matter on the list and both look absolutely stellar

I need to make my own seal of approval, because both deserve it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 9, 2012)

xist said:


> Whilst we're on the topic of Metal Gear and the Vita, to coincide with the Vita's MGS HD launch they're putting out this bag....
> 
> http://www.konamistyle.jp/item/71765
> 
> ...


Damn, that's a bit more then what a Vita costs in the states.

And I wanted one too..


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> PS Vita is becoming more and more of an exciting option for me.
> 
> That is, if the Super Robot Taisen gets localized (lol who am I kidding?), PSO is *not* a Pay to Play title, and the Gundam game gets localized.





TwinRetro said:


> PS Vita is becoming more and more of an exciting option for me.
> 
> That is, if the Super Robot Taisen gets localized (lol who am I kidding?), PSO is *not* a Pay to Play title, and the Gundam game gets localized.


Unless it's an OG, SRT will never get localised, unfortunally. z.z


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 9, 2012)

Metal Gear Rising is the best thing to happen to video games AND the best thing to happen to the English language. Anyone who says other wise will experience my revengeance.



Midna said:


> Indeed. They're both over from a storyline perspective too.



People genuinely follow Resident Evil for the story? Well color me shocked. I could see Metal Gear (since despite being batshit crazy, it still delivers some amazing story stuff), but Resident Evil is just... evil corporation/religious cultists make people zombies INFECTED and then either The Sarcasm Machine or the Incredible Bulk have to deal with their shit.


----------



## insidexdeath (Mar 9, 2012)

Phantasry Star Online 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Valwin (Mar 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Metal Gear Rising is the best thing to happen to video games AND the best thing to happen to the English language. Anyone who says other wise will experience my revengeance.



generic hack and slash  is the best thing  to ever happen ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 9, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Metal Gear Rising is the best thing to happen to video games AND the best thing to happen to the English language. Anyone who says other wise will experience my revengeance.
> ...



>Generic hack and slash
>Platinum Games

Kay.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



ok if you say so


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 9, 2012)

Valwin said:


> ok if you say so



Actually you're right, they made that Gears of War clone called Vanquish so I definitely expect them to deliver more genericness when they take up hack and slashes. Like Bayonetta and MadWorld were.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > ok if you say so
> ...


Anything that does not involve punching walls in order to get mushrooms that were bricked up in mid-air (god knows when, why, by whom and for what purpose) is generic - you should've known that before you started this conversation Guild.

Play your PS3 or something, you're completely bias.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 9, 2012)

Boy those PSV games are looking mighty good


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Play your PS3 or something, you're completely bias.



But I don't own a PS3 :|


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Play your PS3 or something, you're completely bias.
> ...


Whatever, play your shitty 360 or PSP or whatever useless platform you play those weird western games on.


----------



## paulfalcon (Mar 9, 2012)

Woo..! Phantasy Star Online 2! I want it!


----------



## Lushay (Mar 9, 2012)

Ugh. Guess I have a reason to get the Vita now. PSO2 on vita is gonna be pretty damn amazing. Hopefully it sticks to the same graphics and we actually get a 2013 english release.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



damn i forgot that foxi loves his generic guts all over the place hack and slash they are so fresh and new is not like we get like 50 games every year

please dont cry


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Name 50 Hack 'n Slash games that were released last year. (By the way, hack 'n slash has been a dying genre for quite some time y'know)

I beg you, don't cry.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


I gotta agree with Foxi4... Most hack n slash games are pretty fun, even if their plot isn't always the best, the idea of hack n slashing enemies is always awesome, unfortunally there aren't that many (Darksiders is one of the latest games of the genre that I friggin fell in love with, I can't wait for Darksiders 2 this summer), anyways, hack n slash games aren't that common but they're really awesome, and this comming from an rpg gamer mostly. =3


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



I want Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance 3


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I want Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance 3


Have you tried Dark Alliance for the GBA? Damn, I loved that one - it really went back to the roots.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I want Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance 3
> ...



I haven't tried it out yet, but you have to agree...those games were the last of the great hack-n-slashers/dungeon crawlers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


Lately I've uploaded Diablo for the PSX on my PSP - I never finished that one. Damn, that game is poetry. Unfortunatelly I got stuck for about a week on one level - since they're all generated with each playthrough, you never know what's comming for ya... and this one was generated specifically to destroy my faith in God, apparently, as it consisted almost entirely of Acid Beasts (the ones with the Area of Effect "floor staining" attack that have a higher range then the size of the screen ones? Yeah.) and it was only level 7 of the dungeon so I had to literally buy an entire inventory of potions to even get through that horde. I mean, 5 is understandable but 30 at a time is pushing it when you're playing the short-range warrior class.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not much of a fan of Phantasy Star but I'm interested in PSO2. Is it F2P? I google'd and couldn't find the answer I was looking for.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, nothing interests me in the slightest bit.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 9, 2012)

I think it's still to be determined.


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 9, 2012)

prowler said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > Is PSO2 a port of the Dreamcast game? I'm asking because it's the same name. I always loved the Phantasy Star games and finished Phantasy Star Portable two years ago.
> ...


There are actually Phantasy Star Online 1 and Ver. 2 for Dreamcast with the exact same names. My question was whether the PSV version has anything to do with them. Is the PSV version a direct sequel to the DC games?


----------



## xist (Mar 10, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



Not enough generic Kart racers for my liking...

Anyway, this is just a taster of things to come. Once third party dev's get into shape things will look different.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> There are actually Phantasy Star Online 1 and Ver. 2 for Dreamcast with the exact same names. My question was whether the PSV version has anything to do with them. Is the PSV version a direct sequel to the DC games?


I would assume so, otherwise why call it Online rather then another arbitrary title like the PSP ones or DS one?


----------



## Jennyfurr (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been looking forward to Persona 4G since I heard they were making it.. but I don't think I'll buy a Vita just for one game =/
None of the others really interest me enough to buy one either.  sad.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 10, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


.
Sega all stars racing ? i dint know you like that thing


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 10, 2012)

For those interested in Gundam Seed Battle Destiny

http://gundamguy.blogspot.com/2012/03/psvita-gundam-seed-battle-destiny-new.html

New Screens and series that will be in the game, Stargazer included.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 10, 2012)

I was going to ask if anyone was clamoring for a PSO sequel, but I stand corrected.

Otherwise, this lineup is pretty solid. The Vita is looking like it will have some real heavy hitters soon enough.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't seem to be too interested in these titles... Maybe except MGS HD collection (but I already have the PS3 version, so I might (80%) not get it) and the star online.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 10, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I don't seem to be too interested in these titles... Maybe except MGS HD collection (but I already have the PS3 version, so I might (80%) not get it) and the star online.



Don't see any reason why you should. You do get access to transfarring but it doesn't make the game any more portable and you're still paying for the same game twice. Well, the same game, minus Peace Walker for one of them. Which is kinda dumb since Peace Walker was actually designed to be portable. You could buy it on the PSN separately but why pay for it AGAIN?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 10, 2012)

asdf I want to play Phantasy Star Online 2 real bad.
Though I am not sure if I will get the Vita version, I am fairly certain my laptop can handle it, but then again PSO2 on the go would be p. awesome D:

Also, I remember asking this before but can't remember if I got an answer or not, tried searching, couldn't find that particular post >>;
So uh lemme ask again, is PSO2 going to be P2P? If so, does that also apply to the Vita version? Is there no single player at all?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> asdf I want to play Phantasy Star Online 2 real bad.


I expected you to be more excited about the Gundam release with a nick like that.  And yeah, there probably will be a single player campaign.


----------



## prowler (Mar 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> And yeah, there probably will be a single player campaign.


no there won't be, actually PSO didn't even have a 'proper' single player campaign.

if you're talking more offline mode, PSO2 is fully online and is staying that way, which is a good thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2012)

prowler said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > And yeah, there probably will be a single player campaign.
> ...


I'm indifferent, playing Phantasy Star *Online *offline would be pointless anyways. The game shines when you're in a party.


----------

